# Who has a short runner intake manifold (SRI)?



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Plz post up!

Format:

car yr/mk: 2009 rabbit 5spd
SRI make: HEP SRI
tune: Stock
track time 1/4: 15.4s

Additional Information: nothing new here :beer:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SRI 2.5 List

1.) tay272 (06 Rabbit 5spd, HEP SRI, UM sri tune)
2.) aquino (07 Rabbit 5spd, HEP SRI, APR 93)
3.) tchilds (09 Rabbit 5spd, HEP SRI, stock tune, 15.4s 1/4)
4.) Rabbit_2.5 (07 Rabbit 5spd, C2 SRI, C2 tune,) [pending installation...]
5.) DrivenAllDay (07 Jetta 5spd, HEP SRI, UM sri 93 tune)
6.) DriveVW4Life (08 Rabbit 5spd, C2 SRI, APR 93 and C2 tune) [pending installation...]
7.) Rabbidrabitt (07 Rabbit 5 speed, C2 SRI, C2 tune)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

2006 Mk5 Rabbit 5spd
HEP Sri
UM Sri software
1/4: Never been to the track yet.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

:wave:
07 uni black rabbit 5SMT
HEP SRI
fully loaded APR (always 93 oct)


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine in the mail yet but I'll have a C2 SRI with matching C2 software. Obviously haven't been to the track with it yet lol. 2007 Rabbit


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

has anyone dyno'd with it yet?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Sucka612 said:


> has anyone dyno'd with it yet?


 
Yes. The results are posted by a couple tuners in other threads. Please search for these as this thread isn't here to begin another discussion/arguement over those dyno sheets. This thread is simply here to offer a list of people with short runner intakes for others that need help on this subject. Thank you.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry for not posting my transmission, 5 speed :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

_v-dubber_ has a 1552 SRI. he's a custom C2 turbo rabbit.-custom C2 sw-auto 6spd 

mottocaddy has an Eurojet SRI, he's a jetta NA-C2 sw- 5spd 

search around and you'll find more


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

2007 Jetta 5spd 
HEP ( UM ) SRI 
UM SRI 93oct Tune 
and other bits... 

No track time


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks thygrey. I would just put people on a list but I don't know if they want to be on it w/out asking. I'll just let them come to us and post up, maybe ask a few active folks that miss the thread to join up. Not trying to harass anyone though =) 

Anyone on this list will likely get asked questions about their SRI in the future so some may not want the extra attention or to offer any help, which is fine as it is their choice.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

2008 Rabbit 5-speed
C2 manifold (pending installation)
APR software (C2 SRI software pending installation)
No 1/4mile times yet


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

C2 sri and C2 sri software installed, car runs like a champ


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Post up some videos! I want to hear the sound of these things. I know there was a video or two in the past but you could hardly hear anything. Lets get some better ones up. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rabbidrabbit, what did you do with the breather hose coming off the valve cover. There's nowhere to plug it in and the car wont run with it disconnected


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe you can plug the hose, but mine is open and car runs smoothly. C2 has great customer service give them a call on Monday


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks rabbid, one more question. What did you do with the little tabs on the manifold gaskets? Did you leave them sticking out or did you tuck them into the flange? I'm starting to think the manifold isn't mating up to the head correctly


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Thanks rabbid, one more question. What did you do with the little tabs on the manifold gaskets? Did you leave them sticking out or did you tuck them into the flange? I'm starting to think the manifold isn't mating up to the head correctly


 Never fold bend twist etc a gasket, if there is too much i would just leave it. Cut it if you have to though.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well guys I figured it out. The flange on the new manifold had to be ground down ALOT due to there being casting marks on the head that wouldn't allow it to sit flush. I also had to rotate the TB 90 degrees for the coolant lines to clear and I had to ditch the heat shield on my P-flo intake because the TB sticks out toward the driver side more. All I have to say is my manifold was NOT 100% stock fitment. But it pulls HARD in the high rev's so I'll still give it a positive review :thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have one of Eurojet's Elusive SRI's, coupled with a Precision 6262 turbo. 2009 Rabbit tuned by Mr. Jeff Atwood himself


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

09 UM SRI/tune








you can also add kyle to the list


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

2009 vw rabbit 5 speed
Eurojet SRI
Unitronic Stg II no cat tune
no idea


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> 09 UM SRI/tune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to take a ride down to VA Beach to see this thing in action up close. :thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Has there been any dyno test comparing the UM and C2 SRI....? i'm interested in both but don't know which one to go with. And I would get software to match.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

will have c2 numbers as soon as our customer can make time to meet up with us for the dyno.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> will have c2 numbers as soon as our customer can make time to meet up with us for the dyno.


I already saw a dyno sheet and video... it was more a question of the UM sri... lol. The C2 produced good number and I was surprised it kept making more power to the updated redline!


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> will have c2 numbers as soon as our customer can make time to meet up with us for the dyno.


Oh yeah, right, let's figure that out.

Add me to the list also:

C2 SRI & Tune (powdercoated)
Eurojet Headers & High Flow Cat (ceramic coated)
Neuspeed Intake
Techtonics Dual Borla
6-speed

And a pretty big list of mods as well, I figured I would only list relevant ones here.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Oh yeah, right, let's figure that out.
> 
> Add me to the list also:
> 
> ...


we need that dyno!!


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

car yr/mk: 2008 rabbit 5spd
SRI make: C2 SRI
tune: C2
track time 1/4: N/A

Additional Information: pending installation as well...

having some vibrations at low speeds, usually when I'm braking or when I'm in second gear going to a stop, think it might be warped rotors but not sure because it still was vibrating when I didn't hit the brakes. but once i figure that out, then ill put in the SRI. Just want everything to be running smooth before I add things. Anyone have any suggestions as to what it might be?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

prenne5050 said:


> car yr/mk: 2008 rabbit 5spd
> SRI make: C2 SRI
> tune: C2
> track time 1/4: N/A
> ...


If its warped rotors you will feel it in the brake pedal and it will change with speed of course. if its all the time it could be any number of things. bent wheel, lost wheel weight, bad hub ring bubbled sidewall or blown belt (in the tire). Could be something as simple as a poorly balanced tire, or if you live in a place its snowing it could be snow or ice built up in the barrel or in the fenders.

Good luck let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Derek nailed it. I concur.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

prenne5050 said:


> car yr/mk: 2008 rabbit 5spd
> SRI make: C2 SRI
> tune: C2
> track time 1/4: N/A
> ...


I will add beyond what Derek said that if it is warped rotors. It will get worse over time. Depending on how long its been happening, if it was warped it should be getting worse to the point your steering wheel shakes. Kind of a funny feeling... :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nickbeezy said:


> 09 UM SRI/tune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know what you are doing in terms of horsepower?


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sure i'll play...

Car Yr/Mk: 2008 Rabbit 5spd
SRI make: UM SRI
tune: UM SRI & turbo
track time 1/4: Not tested yet.

Additional Information: Big Turbo setup with SRI; programmed by Mr. UM himself... Thanks again Jeff!

- Pete :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Atömic said:


> Sure i'll play...
> 
> Car Yr/Mk: 2008 Rabbit 5spd
> SRI make: UM SRI
> ...


any pics and some more details?


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> any pics and some more details?


When I get the time, I want to do more of a full update, but as of right now, a few teaser photos will do. :thumbup:
Once again, huge thanks to Jeff @ UM and Gabe @ Bluewater Performance

- Pete :beer:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Looks so good!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im curious to see 1/4 mile times. Do you think it will break into 14's. I think so.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Atomic was your car at H2O next to the UM booth? ko3 turbo?? Im curious to what kind of power output you've got. Also, what kind of driveline you are running (stock, lsd, o2j, axles, etc...)


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> Atomic was your car at H2O next to the UM booth? ko3 turbo?? Im curious to what kind of power output you've got. Also, what kind of driveline you are running (stock, lsd, o2j, axles, etc...)


I was not at H20 event. I am running a Precision 5857 T3/T4 flange turbo. I have yet to run the dyno after all the tweaks have been completed; however, Gabe at BW believes I might be pushing 380hp. All the drive line components are stock. We were fairly confident that that stock clutch, flywheel and driveline were very capable of the upgraded performance as long as very aggressive driving habits were a daily thing. (i.e. dropping the clutch, etc.) I have been VERY impressed with the performance and was blown away by the amount of gain!

- Pete :beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Atömic said:


> I was not at H20 event. I am running a Precision 5857 T3/T4 flange turbo. I have yet to run the dyno after all the tweaks have been completed; however, Gabe at BW believes I might be pushing 380hp. All the drive line components are stock. We were fairly confident that that stock clutch, flywheel and driveline were very capable of the upgraded performance as long as very aggressive driving habits were a daily thing. (i.e. dropping the clutch, etc.) I have been VERY impressed with the performance and was blown away by the amount of gain!
> 
> - Pete :beer:


That is awesome to hear! How much psi do you normally run on? I'm assuming its a stock bottom end?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> Im curious to see 1/4 mile times. Do you think it will break into 14's. I think so.


It'll definitely break into the 14's. My car did 14.64 and it looks like he is making more power than me.



Atömic said:


> I was not at H20 event. I am running a Precision 5857 T3/T4 flange turbo. I have yet to run the dyno after all the tweaks have been completed; however, Gabe at BW believes I might be pushing 380hp. All the drive line components are stock. We were fairly confident that that stock clutch, flywheel and driveline were very capable of the upgraded performance as long as very aggressive driving habits were a daily thing. (i.e. dropping the clutch, etc.) I have been VERY impressed with the performance and was blown away by the amount of gain!
> 
> - Pete :beer:


Pete, how much boost are you pushing? It looks like you're running a modified C2 turbo kit by running the charge pipes along the pullys. I like that setup.

*EDIT* i just saw question about boost was asked in the above post


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> That is awesome to hear! How much psi do you normally run on? I'm assuming its a stock bottom end?


Under stock compression I am currently at 8psi. We were thinking it could be pushed to as much as 12psi; however, I want to keep the wheels from breaking out during acceleration. So, without further testing, I am currently happy with the 8psi. I also have to remember this is my daily! :thumbup:



pennsydubbin said:


> It looks like you're running a modified C2 turbo kit by running the charge pipes along the pullys. I like that setup.


There is NOT a single C2 part in my system. This was completely build and designed by UM and BW Performance... Hence why I give them a HUGE thanks!

- Pete :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Atömic said:


> There is NOT a single C2 part in my system. This was completely build and designed by UM and BW Performance... Hence why I give them a HUGE thanks!
> 
> - Pete :beer:


kinda true and kinda not. BUT i may be wrong here...
not trying to start anything, but looks like howie at HEP made the the kit. which is the same as the C2 kit WAS, now the full kit has been redone and changed up a lot compare to the 1st C2 kits. this look like its just the same as C2's original setup with a fmic added, hence the over the turbo pipe added, another howie sig move.

nothing wrong with that, just pointing it out


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> kinda true and kinda not.
> not trying to start anything, but howie at HEP made the the kit. which is the same as the C2 kit WAS.


:facepalm: Really? Yes, I will give credit where is it due... C2 did design the system, as a whole, back in the day. No hurt feelings there! :thumbup:

Just stating that no part in THIS system was designed or built by C2. For example, the pipework was fabricated and measured to my car. Routing of the pipework was reworked and made to fit and work with stock components.

Abridged version: C2 had the original design, we reworked it.

- Pete :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

again, wasn't trying to start trouble. just was posting a fact about um/hep. but the deisgn change was with the fmic built for you by howie. howie has some very imprssive skills and does great work. i have, long ago in the past, used him as well for a personal project. very skilled fabricator.


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> howie has some very imprssive skills and does great work. i have, long ago in the past, used him as well for a personal project. very skilled fabricator.


I will definitely agree... Completely seamless; impressive!

- Pete


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

test fitting.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I do :wave:


----------



## OldPhart (Mar 5, 2012)

*UM SRI Next Week*

Having HEP SRI, UM ECU tune & post-install dyno performed next week. Will post results soon after.

Even w/ existing mods (CAI, Cat, etc.), am told by installer that pre-install dyno would likely be 
~ 160 wHP (stock ~ 150 wHP). So will use 160 wHP as baseline (wTQ is prob ~ 170).


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

OldPhart said:


> Having HEP SRI, UM ECU tune & post-install dyno performed next week. Will post results soon after.
> 
> Even w/ existing mods (CAI, Cat, etc.), am told by installer that pre-install dyno would likely be
> ~ 160 wHP (stock ~ 150 wHP). So will use 160 wHP as baseline (wTQ is prob ~ 170).


:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my dyno too, will come this week


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

OldPhart said:


> Having HEP SRI, UM ECU tune & post-install dyno performed next week. Will post results soon after.
> 
> Even w/ existing mods (CAI, Cat, etc.), am told by installer that pre-install dyno would likely be
> ~ 160 wHP (stock ~ 150 wHP). So will use 160 wHP as baseline (wTQ is prob ~ 170).


yes, I got 163whp with intake, exhaust


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

finnally i can get on this list

2010 golf 
5 speed
c2 sri (should be here within two weeks)
software- waiting for c2s 09+ tune to be released


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

2006 jetta 5spd
C2 SRI
C2 93 SRI tune
Hopefully will have a track time come April/May, should have dyno by April

2.5" Header back exhaust w/ cat delete and P-flow


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

supposed to be getting mine installed ffriday and most likely dynoed same day


----------



## OldPhart (Mar 5, 2012)

*2010 c2 sri...*



bunnyfufu said:


> finnally i can get on this list
> 
> 2010 golf
> 5 speed
> ...


Fufu-

I actually met w/ C2's Chris Collier for 1/2 day in KY last week. We discussed me buying his wide-body bunny AND the current absence of the ECU tune for 2010 Golf 2.5. 

SRI: Regarding the tune release, we considered having me @ his shop for a few days to 'custom' tune since *no production-ready tune exists*. So I would caution you about expectation as to when their 2010+ tune will be available (this is largely why I went w/ HEP/UM). Further, my impression is that *without *a tune, an SRI will deliver some gains BUT it may also degrade some mid-range torque. 

Wide-Body: I test drove the wide-body putting out >300 wHP and can testify that it literally is _>way_ too much for this old man. Even with a Big Brake Kit (BBK), super-wide tires... it's just so powerful it felt like it would take off the ground. Past the SRI, the most I am considering is a C2 Stage 1 Turbo Kit looking for maybe 225 HP / 240 TQ. 

Downside: Lastly, I am considering the negative effects that increased power may have on drivetrain, clutch, valves, etc. So am both eager *and *cautious on these power upgrades: SRI, Turbo, etc. This means I will discuss possible upgrades to areas that may be adversely affected by > power.

Peace.

-OP


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

has anyone ran the c2 sri with race file, then had the sri tune installed? if so was there a noticeable difference?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

toddzilla said:


> has anyone ran the c2 sri with race file, then had the sri tune installed? if so was there a noticeable difference?


 Yes it makes a differance. Cant wait to get my sri tune fixed to get ride of my cel and my car should drive even better after that.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

2008 rabbit 5spd
c2 SRI
C2 tune
1/4: No clue


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

car yr/mk: 2009 Jetta 5-speed
SRI make: HEP SRI
tune: UM SRI tune
track time 1/4: 15.7s

I suck at drag though. And i couldn't keep my wheels from spinning due to stretched tires and crappy track conditions. There was a stock 1.8t jetta that was beating me. But I know I'm faster than him, I just couldn't get the jump that he got. My final mph was faster.


----------



## Girevikrun (Feb 25, 2017)

*Dyno?*

So has anyone gotten actual dyno of WHP/TQ on lets say 07 and older Rabbit what the SRI delivers with software, intake, and at least a catback?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Girevikrun said:


> So has anyone gotten actual dyno of WHP/TQ on lets say 07 and older Rabbit what the SRI delivers with software, intake, and at least a catback?


UNITED MOTORSPORTS (*w*hp):











INTEGRATING ENGINEERING (*b*hp):


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

My son's car: IE SAI, IE valve cover, IE fuel rail, ERG delete, AWE exhaust, BFI stage 1 mounts, Unitronics stage 2, R8 coil packs.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

and for those wowed by numbers above...

Bhp= at crank on engine dyno
Whp= at wheel on chasis dyno.


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

northendroid said:


> My son's car: IE SAI, IE valve cover, IE fuel rail, ERG delete, AWE exhaust, BFI stage 1 mounts, Unitronics stage 2, R8 coil packs.



Sick!

How is unitronics compare to UM tune?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

siryip said:


> Sick!
> 
> How is unitronics compare to UM tune?


Don't know never had the UM tune, but Unitronics no longer supports that platform. The reason I got was that they has ECU issues VW recalls, not sure what they were referring too haven't heard of any recalls. What I due know is it's a blast to drive


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

northendroid said:


> Don't know never had the UM tune, but Unitronics no longer supports that platform. The reason I got was that they has ECU issues VW recalls, not sure what they were referring too haven't heard of any recalls. What I due know is it's a blast to drive


Sad that not too many tuners left for the 2.5. Congrats on a beautiful car:beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

siryip said:


> Sad that not too many tuners left for the 2.5. Congrats on a beautiful car:beer:


Thank you, one company that you wouldn't thinking of for a 2.5L tune is Malone tuning :what:


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

car yr/mk: 2009 rabbit 5spd
SRI make: IE SRI
tune: UM sri tune 
track time 1/4: none

IE sri
IE short ram kit
Evo tunning headers + downpipe
BSH engine mount


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

northendroid said:


> My son's car: IE SAI, IE valve cover, IE fuel rail, ERG delete, AWE exhaust, BFI stage 1 mounts, Unitronics stage 2, R8 coil packs.


unitronic stg 2 + sri = slow !!!!! do something


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Quinny45 said:


> unitronic stg 2 + sri = slow !!!!! do something


Did you have the Unitronic tune prior to the UM tune?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

northendroid said:


> Did you have the Unitronic tune prior to the UM tune?


yes and unitronic don't support SRI. I have unitronic stg2 before I have a SRI and I run like that the time I look for a SRI file and the day I flash with UM the devil come out ! probably all SRI file do the same feeling but the difference sri file or not is huge !!!

Your car sleeps to the point that you can't understand thrust me !!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Quinny45 said:


> yes and unitronic don't support SRI. I have unitronic stg2 before I have a SRI and I run like that the time I look for a SRI file and the day I flash with UM the devil come out ! probably all SRI file do the same feeling but the difference sri file or not is huge !!!
> 
> Your car sleeps to the point that you can't understand thrust me !!


Thanks for the info greatly appreciated :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

northendroid said:


> Thanks for the info greatly appreciated :beer::thumbup:


no problem !! 

UM said if you run a SRI with a no sri flash you loose +-30lbf/ft of torque

http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/products/25l-rabbit/?vehicleId=1431&productId=1617


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Quinny45 said:


> no problem !!
> 
> UM said if you run a SRI with a no sri flash you loose +-30lbf/ft of torque
> 
> http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/products/25l-rabbit/?vehicleId=1431&productId=1617


Who flashed yours Performance Stance Dubs or Unix Performance in Quebec City? Did you upgrade the MAF and injectors?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

northendroid said:


> Who flashed yours Performance Stance Dubs or Unix Performance in Quebec City? Did you upgrade the MAF and injectors?


stance dubs and the injector are stock I have a 2009 w/o maf


----------

